# New BBQ Food Truck



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 20, 2017)

I usually don't post much but I enjoy reading and helping others in the business when I can. I've been in the culinary business for 21 years. Worked as a Chef for all the big hotel chains. I got tired of the corporate b.s. decided to get out and do my own thing. This is my second round with the food trucking gig. This is my first round using a large smoker on a consistent basis.

I own a Big south reverse flow 48" smoker from m&r trailers. Really liking it so far, still some custom work I need to it but 100% happy been good to go smokes like a champ! Also built a custom food truck out of a deuce and a half. Been a long road to get to this point. Just starting the business as I write this now. 

I've come here to ask questions and talk about the foods. let me know if there is anything I can help with! Here is some pics of what I'm working with enjoy!


----------



## russmn (Nov 20, 2017)

Man that is awesome! Being an army vet and a bbq fanantic I can guarantee there would be zero chance of me passing that truck up without trying something! Love the truck!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

Haha.. nice.. I drove that truck for 2 of the 6 years I was in Germany. Detroit Diesel Turbo. I was in the Infantry and drove 1 of our Company duce and a half supply trucks. Chow deliveries at O Dark 30 and all the ammo or duffle bags you could stuff in that puppy. Bavarian Alps to the North Sea. I drove that thing on the autobahn and got it stuck in a ditch in the Black Forest.. haha.. neat O


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice rig! Let’s see some smoke!


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh holy crap! Can I trade my Outback for that? Motherpardonmyfrench I really WANT that rig!


----------



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 20, 2017)

Ha! Thanks! I like to come in an make a big impression! If i figured out a way to get a smoker on here im sure we can get one in an outback!
Im trying to get better with taking pictures as i go. Ill be doing some cooking tomorrow an see what i can get!
Everyone has a story with the deuce, glad it got you around safe! I appreciatte everyones service!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> Oh holy crap! Can I trade my Outback for that? Motherpardonmyfrench I really WANT that rig!



Lmao blue


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

I know what your uniforms should look like right now!  Haha.. Camouflage!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 20, 2017)

You need to set up a cammo net up over the truck when you stop and set up shop.. lol


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice! My .50 would look good perched on the hood.Better than on my quad.Where are you located?


----------



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 20, 2017)

Im working on getting a mkt-99 and turning it into a mobile buffet with hot and cold sides. Its a little hot as is full fatigues may be a bad idea.
Plenty of room for a 50 cal! Im located in lecanto fl


motocrash said:


> Nice! My .50 would look good perched on the hood.Better than on my quad.Where are you located?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 21, 2017)

Very cool rig!
Looking forward to seeing it in action!
Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 21, 2017)

Not sure but I think Ohio made it illegal to buy those trucks as surplus from the National Guard.

Linda's son got a monster F350 dually set up as a fifth-wheel, it would be fun to build a smoker on a gooseneck trailer to put on it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

Up here we call that a low-rider(just kidding). That truck will definitely stand out from the others in both appearance and aroma. Your new target customer base is anywhere you want. Imagine wheeling up the trails in Moab Utah. Good luck, can't wait to see it in action.

Chris


----------



## radio (Nov 21, 2017)

Very cool and attention getting rig!  wishing you success in your venture/adventure


----------



## tallbm (Nov 21, 2017)

DeuceBBQ said:


> Im working on getting a mkt-99 and turning it into a mobile buffet with hot and cold sides. Its a little hot as is full fatigues may be a bad idea.
> Plenty of room for a 50 cal! Im located in lecanto fl



Man nice truck!

So in FL, do you have to have a grey water setup and all that stuff to use as a food truck?
Or are you just using this as a mobile smoking unit rather then building smokers on trailers and hauling the trailer?


----------



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks alot guys! The possibilities are endless that's for sure! 


tallbm said:


> Man nice truck!
> 
> So in FL, do you have to have a grey water setup and all that stuff to use as a food truck?
> Or are you just using this as a mobile smoking unit rather then building smokers on trailers and hauling the trailer?


I bought an all enclosed 4 compartment sink. inside the unit itself It has a hot water heater, water pump, fresh water tank, and a waste "grey water" tank. waste water tank must be 15% larger. I am fully licensed and permited to sell food in florida. The truck is full blown food truck. I have an onboard generator, 4 compartment sink, refrigeration and an alto shaam hot holding/heating unit that gets up to about 300 degrees. 

goal is to never have to do an event without the truck there. its such a pain to load an unload a food truck let alone do full blown catering events with tables, chairs, silverware, glassware, plates, etc... I want to pull up sellout and go home!


----------



## motocrash (Nov 21, 2017)

Sounds like a great set up! I don't know what happened with my pic,I thought I hit thumbnail.Sorry.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 21, 2017)

With a truck like that, of course your food has to be good!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow that is wild, great job!  Are you able to fit into food truck spots/locations in the big cities?


----------



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 21, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Wow that is wild, great job!  Are you able to fit into food truck spots/locations in the big cities?



Thanks!
The truck is big but not any bigger than most food trucks. Cool thing is i had a flat 12'x8'.5" work surface to figure out my equipment needs. Pretty much i can fit in anywhere. It's really not built for a ton of driving, my top speed is 51mph lol. City driving is terrible. Im in a small town in florida now on the west coast ill be taking my business to melbourne on the east coast sometime next year.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 21, 2017)

Cool to hear about.  I ask just out of curiosity as a person who has early retirement dreams of running a little business of some kind and maybe a food truck would keep me busy and earning a little income.  I'm just kicking around the idea :)


----------



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 21, 2017)

No worries! I'll answer any questions that i have answers to. Like i said this is my second truck. Im doing things as simple as possible this time around. Plan is to have one other person on truck taking orders while i do all the food.


----------



## griz400 (Nov 21, 2017)

You can deliver some BBQ to the folks in "deliverance" ....


----------



## SmokinRuss (Nov 25, 2017)

Awesome looking truck! Do you like football? Your rig would be awesome to do some tailgating with. Setup, smoke, cleanup, watch some football and go home. With an impressive rig like that I think everybody would give up some bucks to get a good meal before the game. I know every food truckey has their favorite spots to setup they call their own. Do you have yours too? Impressive setup you have.


----------



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 25, 2017)

SmokinRuss said:


> Awesome looking truck! Do you like football? Your rig would be awesome to do some tailgating with. Setup, smoke, cleanup, watch some football and go home. With an impressive rig like that I think everybody would give up some bucks to get a good meal before the game. I know every food truckey has their favorite spots to setup they call their own. Do you have yours too? Impressive setup you have.



Love some sports! Just finished the buildout on the truck as we speak so i have not had the chance to do anything funn with it yet. At my first cater gig right now!

Thanks for all the love guys! Heres some thanksgiving before an afters


----------



## DeuceBBQ (Nov 25, 2017)

Pics from a catering gig today


----------



## maineac (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey, Deuce, that was quite an entrance. Welcome to the forum. That’s some good looking grub!


----------



## gary s (Dec 18, 2017)

*






 Good morning and welcome to the forum from a cool, foggy and damp day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.

Nice Pics*


*Gary*


----------

